# cb 516 battery charger



## luibeg (Oct 24, 2006)

Help 
*CBE Battery Charger* fitted to Rapido 966m keeps blowing internal 2amp fuse any idea what is causing this
LUIBEG


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

Have you got any appliances on when this happens. Switch off and unplug everything and see if it is ok. Put things back on 1 at a time to see what causes the fuse to blow.

steve & ann. -------------- teensvan


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

If it's the fuse protecting the 240v side of the charger (as sounds likely from your description) one would have to suspect an internal fault within the charger. May be worth checking for signs of damp, condensation or short circuits within the charger if you're competent to do so.


----------



## luibeg (Oct 24, 2006)

thanks guys I will try these suggestions


----------



## Kees (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi Luibeg

It may be that you are replacing the fuse with a 2A quick blow whereas it might need a 2A anti-surge fuse to avoid blowing on the start-up surge of the charger. The fuse rating and type should be stated on the charger's label.

Kees


----------

